# 24th Monthly Cubelelo Online Live battle



## abunickabhi (Apr 15, 2022)

Cubelelo has been one of the most consistent stores to hold online competitions throughout pandemic. We have had 24 online comps till now, all of them online and free, and once a month.

The 24th edition finals is slated tomorrow. Join in on Cubelelo YT for experiencing the live battle tmw.


----------

